# Looking for Sub Job in North NJ



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

I cannot believe that no one is looking for subs to assist with plowing in North NJ (Bergen, Passaic cty area). I am available call Tony at 201-294-1723 and we can discuss.

I guess when the temperature hits 70 degrees like today, no one is thinking of snow.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Tony where in North NJ are you out of and what type of equipment are you using.

I might be able to help you out.


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, I am in Hawthorne, and I have a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 with a new 7.5 fisher plow. With the weather we have been getting lately, i don't think there will be any snow this year.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you have any experience plowing? Would you be willing to travel to the Wayne / Clifton Area? As for the weather... I don't know I try not to predict I just take whatever snow falls. I do know it was sweet to get decent push in October. It was a good way to knock the cob webs off the equipment.


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

I have plowed as a volunteer with Ridgewood emergency Services, I can explain better if we speak on the phone. What is your going rate for Subs and do you pay cash or on w2. My number si 201-294-1723....thanks, Tony


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

There are several large outfits in that area looking for help. They aren't going to chase you down though.


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Yep, been in touch with a couple of them, I think they are still waiting to see what contracts are coming in before they schedule anyone. Because of the weather, no one seems to be thinking about snow.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

I've subbed for the same guy for a few years now and have a great thing going. My brother in-law owns his own company and is looking for a few guys to help with his routes. I tried to help cover him during the last storm and I ended up beating the crap out of my truck trying to hit his accounts plus the ones I sub for. 

I'm not sure what the pay is but I will pass your information along to him and you two can discuss... I'm just trying to help out a fellow plowsite member if I can. 


Good luck this season!


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

That would be great thanks for the help and good luck to you also.


----------



## jmiller31 (Nov 12, 2011)

*looking to use my snowdogg in nwnj (sussex co)*

Just got my Snowdogg plow put on my F250. Now i need to put it to use. Available for call outs 973-222-7515Thumbs Up


----------

